# ///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free - Lifetime Warranty - Free shipping



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

---------------------------------------------LEDs------For------Your-------Audi----------------------------------------------------------------

*CHECK OUT OUR NEW AUDI SECTION ON OUR WEBSITE!!!!!*
CLICK HERE for all Updated LEDs for your Audi Car - updated with new LEDs weekly!

---------------------------------------------LEDs------For------Your-------Audi----------------------------------------------------------------


*Interior FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-mk1-tt-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

*License Plate FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models

*Trunk Strip FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


*Our LEDs are PLUG AND PLAY / ERROR FREE *

***PLEASE NOTE** IF you do not see your model listed, contact us and we will work on SPECIAL PRICING to make you a custom set, if you help us test and review a NEW Audi LED Kit it will be FREE!!*
Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Lifetime Warranty 
-No footwell spotting like other inferior LED sets

Interior LED Kits:
http://deAutoKey.com/category/audi-leds

===========================================================
*License Plate LEDs:*

Check out our Universal LED bulbs For Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
-Compatible with-
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi A3 8P 
Audi A4 B6 B7 

And our Complete LED Housing Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
-Compatible with-
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09

Before & After:









Same bulbs for sale are being used in cars below:

















===========================================================
**NEW*LED FOOTWELLS:*

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 

http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells

If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue

===========================================================
**NEW*TRUNK LED Strip - Brightest option ever:*

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro


===========================================================


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome:wave:

It's nice to see something put together for our car :beer:


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Welcome:wave:
> 
> It's nice to see something put together for our car :beer:


I agree!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Welcome:wave:
> 
> It's nice to see something put together for our car :beer:


Thank you, I appreciate the warm welcome! We hope to bring you a lot of great LEDs for the Audi!
:thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Order placed, looking forward to having light in trunk again!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Order placed, looking forward to having light in trunk again!


Nice, these are really bright 6 LED all facing out, so you will get even distribution, no spotting, we cut no corners when bringing you the best LEDs for your car!

Thank you for the order, all orders are shipping out tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free - L*

Order placed--- looking forward to trying these out compared to my "xenon" interior kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> Order placed--- looking forward to trying these out compared to my "xenon" interior kit


Thanks, we'd like to hear the feedback, here are some reviews you can compare:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5892360-Review-deautokey-interior-LED-kit

Our LED kits are bright but not blinding.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## rabiTT (Feb 28, 2003)

*Any exterior kits*

Other than the license plate do you have any external lighting kits for either a MKI TT or a B7 RS4?.

I'm ordering the full interior kits for both of these - since I am only going to need one tool kit, can I get a discount?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rabiTT said:


> Other than the license plate do you have any external lighting kits for either a MKI TT or a B7 RS4?.
> 
> I'm ordering the full interior kits for both of these - since I am only going to need one tool kit, can I get a discount?


Sure, msg us here and we will help you out.

Thank you


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Is there a way to color the lights to a preferred color? I changed my dome lights for red bulbs, but it turned out pinkish so I added red plastic inside the dome light as well to get the effect I wanted.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Is there a way to color the lights to a preferred color? I changed my dome lights for red bulbs, but it turned out pinkish so I added red plastic inside the dome light as well to get the effect I wanted.


Dip them in whatever color you want.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have red and blue coming out for the Audi interior, it will match the gauges perfectly.
No pink tint in it.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All LEDs shipped! Thanks for the orders. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders :thumbup:


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

*///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free - L*

When are you guys getting the matching red interior lights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ezlnh8u said:


> When are you guys getting the matching red interior lights?


 Very soon, about 3 weeks. 
Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ezlnh8u said:


> When are you guys getting the matching red interior lights?


 We have red matching interior LEDs now, you will just need to email [email protected] to special order them, you can even place your order then email / fwd them your order confirmation or write a note in paypal letting them know what color LEDs you want. 

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

License Plate LEDs for your Audi:
Full Housing License Plate LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
Fits:
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09 
-------------------------
License Plate LEDs(single LEDs-no housing):
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
Fits:
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B6 A4 
Audi B7 A4 
Audi C5 A6 
Audi A3 8P


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys, ordered a while back and just wanted to say thanks again. Finally got around to the 5 minute install (not sure why I waited so long). Lights are great, don't even need to turn on the garage light when the two dome lights come on with the top down :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey guys, ordered a while back and just wanted to say thanks again. Finally got around to the 5 minute install (not sure why I waited so long). Lights are great, don't even need to turn on the garage light when the two dome lights come on with the top down :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:

Glad to hear you are enjoying our LEDs!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Full Interior LED Kits: [DRLs/City Lights/Reverse LED also available on website]
VW:
http://www.deautokey.com/category/all-vw-led-sets-and-parts-interior-exterior
Audi:
http://deautokey.com/category/audi-led
BMW:
http://deautokey.com/category/bmw-led

-Lifetime Warranty
-Free Shipping within the US
-Crisp White
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free
-OEM Look

Vinyls for your car - give your car a brand new look:
http://deautokey.com/category/rear-badge-steering-wheel-center-caps-vinyls

Plaid Vinyls:
http://www.deAutoKey.com/category/all-plaid-products

OEM Keys:
All Kits:
http://www.deautokey.com/category/key-fob-and-key-fob-parts

DIY:
http://www.deautokey.com/how-to-disassemble-your-key


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Everybody able to get the TT coupe interior LED overhead lights from this vendor to work? Reason I ask is because I purchased the Ziza kit from ECS Tuning earlier in the year, and the maplight bulbs supplied neither had reverse polarity nor the required added resistance. When I wrote ECS Tuning about it, they had no idea what I was talking about, and simply issued a credit.

My understanding is that the center light and map light assembly needs a resistance similar to an original incandescent bulb to prevent flickering, because LED bulbs have much lower resistance. If one changes only the center light to LED (as I did), the OEM incandescent map lights are still there to act as a resistance, and there's no flickering. Change the map lights, however, and there's too low a resistance and it starts flickering. In order to fix this, one must solder in resistors across the rear of the terminals from +ve to -ve for the map lights. This way the LED bulbs put in to replace the OEM map lights now have a similar resistance. See http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=214467


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

esoxlucios said:


> Everybody able to get the TT coupe interior LED overhead lights from this vendor to work? Reason I ask is because I purchased the Ziza kit from ECS Tuning earlier in the year, and the maplight bulbs supplied neither had reverse polarity nor the required added resistance. When I wrote ECS Tuning about it, they had no idea what I was talking about, and simply issued a credit.
> 
> My understanding is that the center light and map light assembly needs a resistance similar to an original incandescent bulb to prevent flickering, because LED bulbs have much lower resistance. If one changes only the center light to LED (as I did), the OEM incandescent map lights are still there to act as a resistance, and there's no flickering. Change the map lights, however, and there's too low a resistance and it starts flickering. In order to fix this, one must solder in resistors across the rear of the terminals from +ve to -ve for the map lights. This way the LED bulbs put in to replace the OEM map lights now have a similar resistance. See http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=214467


Valid point and great question.
When you say flicker, do you mean when you start your car or when you first open the doors to your car and the light goes on?
Or do you mean constant flickering after they are on?

From feedback, and what we have seen there is no issues like this with our kit, we have sold many with no issues.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

*///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free -...*



deAutoKey.com said:


> Valid point and great question.
> When you say flicker, do you mean when you start your car or when you first open the doors to your car and the light goes on?
> Or do you mean constant flickering after they are on?
> 
> ...


Constant flickering (when you want the interior lights on). The issue is well documented. Would be interested in understanding how other members solved it (I've done plenty of soldering, but really need a break from modding. A drop-in solution would be great).


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

esoxlucios said:


> Everybody able to get the TT coupe interior LED overhead lights from this vendor to work? Reason I ask is because I purchased the Ziza kit from ECS Tuning earlier in the year, and the maplight bulbs supplied neither had reverse polarity nor the required added resistance. When I wrote ECS Tuning about it, they had no idea what I was talking about, and simply issued a credit.
> 
> My understanding is that the center light and map light assembly needs a resistance similar to an original incandescent bulb to prevent flickering, because LED bulbs have much lower resistance. If one changes only the center light to LED (as I did), the OEM incandescent map lights are still there to act as a resistance, and there's no flickering. Change the map lights, however, and there's too low a resistance and it starts flickering. In order to fix this, one must solder in resistors across the rear of the terminals from +ve to -ve for the map lights. This way the LED bulbs put in to replace the OEM map lights now have a similar resistance. See http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=214467


We have documentation on the use of a different bulb for this kit. Please PM me for more information. 

Thanks 

Jason


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

esoxlucios said:


> Constant flickering (when you want the interior lights on). The issue is well documented. Would be interested in understanding how other members solved it (I've done plenty of soldering, but really need a break from modding. A drop-in solution would be great).


Interesting comment. I have this behavior for ONLY my map lights (roadster). All other LEDs from my purchase are great, but the map lights have been a bit unpredictable and if I press against the assembly they usually respond with some activity. I was thinking the problem was my vehicle, but I would like to learn more.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

esoxlucios said:


> Constant flickering (when you want the interior lights on). The issue is well documented. Would be interested in understanding how other members solved it (I've done plenty of soldering, but really need a break from modding. A drop-in solution would be great).


No, our LEDs will not do that.

Thank you for allowing us to clear this up for future customers :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> No, our LEDs will not do that.
> 
> Thank you for allowing us to clear this up for future customers :thumbup:


Hey folks, good to know your LEDs won't do that. Would you happen to know why I would be experiencing this exact behavior with only the Map lights that I received in your kit? Thanks in advance for any advice :beer:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey folks, good to know your LEDs won't do that. Would you happen to know why I would be experiencing this exact behavior with only the Map lights that I received in your kit? Thanks in advance for any advice :beer:


If that is happening in your kit right now, contact us and we will send out the ones tested not to do this. So far in all the kits we have sold this has never happened, we have a few different types of LEDs and we are figuring that you might have got the incorrect one.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

I was one of the members who's lights had this problem. I got my replacement dome lights in on Friday and just put them in. Confirmed we finally have working led lights for the dome! 

Click the pictures to enlarge. Also put a shot of the license plate/trunk led bulbs. Used a piece of paper to show how white they are.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> If that is happening in your kit right now, contact us and we will send out the ones tested not to do this. So far in all the kits we have sold this has never happened, we have a few different types of LEDs and we are figuring that you might have got the incorrect one.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


Awesome, thanks for the quick reply! I just sent you guys an e-mail and appreciate your willingness to help out :beer:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Awesome, thanks for the quick reply! I just sent you guys an e-mail and appreciate your willingness to help out :beer:


No problem, we want a 100% happy customer, so we will try to figure out what happened here. We never heard of the issue with our LEDs so we hope a different set will work out better.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dark Zero said:


> I was one of the members who's lights had this problem. I got my replacement dome lights in on Friday and just put them in. Confirmed we finally have working led lights for the dome!
> 
> Click the pictures to enlarge. Also put a shot of the license plate/trunk led bulbs. Used a piece of paper to show how white they are.


Great pictures. Thanks for the feedback and update!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

I see full Mk1 TT interior kits, but cant find which license plate light kit to purchase?
i know they're 36mm bulbs but see no specs on your bulbs


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slow_16v said:


> I see full Mk1 TT interior kits, but cant find which license plate light kit to purchase?
> i know they're 36mm bulbs but see no specs on your bulbs


Hi, these should work fine, we need to update it with the MK1 TT.

Thank you


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free -...*

What are "these"? Which ones are your 36mm?

See no size specs on your lights


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slow_16v said:


> What are "these"? Which ones are your 36mm?
> 
> See no size specs on your lights


No, they are 39mm, but will fit nicely and they will be brighter as they have more LEDs, people have suggested we do that instead of the 36mm because the prongs have play and the 39mm will fit fine.

Thank you


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey,
Is it possible to only buy the dome leds? If yes, how much?

EDIT:
I only need the 2 of the map leds, without the center LED.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> Hey,
> Is it possible to only buy the dome leds? If yes, how much?
> 
> EDIT:
> I only need the 2 of the map leds, without the center LED.


Yes, it is possible, but we suggest not to mix and match LEDs, it could throw off the light temperature, for example, recently we had a customer who purchased 2 LEDs - his other LEDs already installed had a higher more blue light temperature which made our LEDs look yellow, once removed and replaced with all of our LEDs it was a crisp pure white. If your LEDs are too blue or yellow it will drown out the white in our LEDs and make it look washed out. 

Please let us know, as we do sell bulbs individually.

Thank you


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Yes, it is possible, but we suggest not to mix and match LEDs, it could throw off the light temperature, for example, recently we had a customer who purchased 2 LEDs - his other LEDs already installed had a higher more blue light temperature which made our LEDs look yellow, once removed and replaced with all of our LEDs it was a crisp pure white. If your LEDs are too blue or yellow it will drown out the white in our LEDs and make it look washed out.
> 
> Please let us know, as we do sell bulbs individually.
> 
> Thank you


Hey,
Yeah, I'm still interested (right now 4800k LED fitted to my car -> but they flicker after I close the doors). But I think there may be a small problem, as I'm from Slovenia - and shipping overseas ain't cheap.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bago47 said:


> Hey,
> Yeah, I'm still interested (right now 4800k LED fitted to my car -> but they flicker after I close the doors). But I think there may be a small problem, as I'm from Slovenia - and shipping overseas ain't cheap.


Ok, well, ours will not work with that light temperature. If you want we can get you a good deal on the dome LEDs for your TT.

Ours will not flicker, we tested our LEDs to work perfectly with the Audi TT as most LEDs cause problems in that car. 

Thank you


----------



## anthony_839 (Jul 18, 2013)

hi are these kits available to buy in the uk ? 

thanks Anthony


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

anthony_839 said:


> hi are these kits available to buy in the uk ?
> 
> thanks Anthony


We will ship to the UK, we only use USPS Priority Mail with a tracking # - please email [email protected] with what you'd like and they will get you a shipping quote.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free -...*

Ordered a set of license plate bulbs, Hopefully they're white like you say and not this bluish white all the past 4 sets ive gone through on ebay and etc


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slow_16v said:


> Ordered a set of license plate bulbs, Hopefully they're white like you say and not this bluish white all the past 4 sets ive gone through on ebay and etc


No, these will not be, keep us updated though. Here are pics of some of the same bulbs that you will be installing soon:


















The light temperature will be pure white.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ordered an Interior kit for the TT. Looking forward to it!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ordered an Interior kit for the TT. Looking forward to it!


Thanks for the order, it will be out Monday morning, check for a tracking # in your email.

:thumbup:


----------



## Chlippo (Aug 2, 2010)

Can you put a kit for audi S3 8L 2001?

pm me details plz


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Chlippo said:


> Can you put a kit for audi S3 8L 2001?
> 
> pm me details plz


Yes, we are always looking to expand our LED line, we just need to figure out all the LEDs you need, we will contact you.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We offer a lifetime warranty on our HID Kits. We have a lot of great feedback on our HID Kits.. 
They come with CANBUS adapters that work great in the VW/Audi Platform. No flickering or errors.

purchase here:
http://deautokey.com/product/35w-slim-digital-ac-canbus-ballast-h7-h8-h11-h15-9006

Here is a few pics of them on a Passat B7:

























And here are the HID Kits as fog lights in a GTI:


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free -...*

Led license plate lights are junk, two smd leds became desoldered and fell off the board (one on each of my plate lights)

And because they're soldered in series i was pulled over for my plate lights being in-op and issued a citation. 

Garbage product


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slow_16v said:


> Led license plate lights are junk, two smd leds became desoldered and fell off the board (one on each of my plate lights)
> 
> And because they're soldered in series i was pulled over for my plate lights being in-op and issued a citation.
> 
> Garbage product


Sorry to hear about what happened, soldering joints could have been bad on that one, these are electronics and at times things like that can happen, it is not the norm for our product though.
If you contact us [email protected], we can send you out 2 new ones from a different product run.

Sorry again, email [email protected] and they will set you up.

Thank you


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry to hear about what happened, soldering joints could have been bad on that one, these are electronics and at times things like that can happen, it is not the norm for our product though.
> If you contact us [email protected], we can send you out 2 new ones from a different product run.
> 
> Sorry again, email [email protected] and they will set you up.
> ...



It wasn't just one, it happened to both my bulbs... looks to me like they need better quality solder or better heat sinks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slow_16v said:


> It wasn't just one, it happened to both my bulbs... looks to me like they need better quality solder or better heat sinks


Sorry, it is not a common issue, we can send you 2 new ones if you send us your name/address, they will be out Monday morning.
When were these purchased, you can send an email to [email protected] or msg us here with more info so we can set you up with replacements. 

Thank you


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*///deAutoKey.com/// Full Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free -...*



deAutoKey.com said:


> Sorry, it is not a common issue, we can send you 2 new ones if you send us your name/address, they will be out Monday morning.
> When were these purchased, you can send an email to [email protected] or msg us here with more info so we can set you up with replacements.
> 
> Thank you



No thanks, wouldnt risk another ticket on these


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

slow_16v said:


> No thanks, wouldnt risk another ticket on these


We of course apologize for the issue you had with our product, but these are electronics and this can happen, this is why we place a lifetime warranty on our product.
LEDs will usually last a lifetime and we have a very small defect rate on our LEDs because we manufacture these in small batches and our manufacture tests these, and we test them prior to shipping, but you never know if they were damaged during shipment, during install, or they were defected.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference our LEDs make! Shop by brand and all options for your car including, reverse, brake, and headlights:

http://deautokey.com/shop-by-car-model


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget! *FREE SHIPPING ON OUR ENTIRE WEBSITE FOR ALL US ORDERS!*
www.deAutoKey.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro

​


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Follow us on twitter for NEW LED Product updates and coupon codes, click link below:

@deAutoLED
https://twitter.com/deAutoLED



​


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 

http://deautokey.com/product/new-au...dels-that-are-equipped-with-oem-led-footwells

If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Signing up for our Free Vinyl is easy!



Click photo above or link below:
Click here for the free vinyl sign up!

-Like us on FB 
-Enter your information on the form that will appear after you like us on FB
-Confirm your email address and a deAutoLED vinyl will be shipped to you!

Vinyl colors: (deAuto) lettering will be a Volkswagen Candy White and the (LED) lettering will be a Brembo brake red. 

Our decals are high quality die-cut vinyl and printed on 10 year rated vinyl so you can place this on the outside of your car and enjoy them for years!
*Vinyl & logo design by vwvortex member: unctucker
Contact unctucker for all your vinyl needs: http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?773687-unctucker*

Sign up for our mailing list for exclusive offers you won't find anywhere else!
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

A little review on their customer service.

I bought these bulbs back in August 2012. Long story short the car was a project and I really only started driving it recently. I had one bulb start to flicker and emailed DeAutoKey. Received a quick response and the next day I had a package of two replacement LEDs in my mailbox.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Doooglasss said:


> A little review on their customer service.
> 
> I bought these bulbs back in August 2012. Long story short the car was a project and I really only started driving it recently. I had one bulb start to flicker and emailed DeAutoKey. Received a quick response and the next day I had a package of two replacement LEDs in my mailbox.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:

Thank you, and those are the ones that work in the TT, we know there are other LEDs out there that do not work for the front domes, we have had a lot of customers who purchased other kits but then need our front domes as the ones in their kit do not work from the competitor.

Thank you again:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% OFF for Military Personnel - 10% off your entire purchase at anytime-offer never expires:
http://deautokey.com/10-military-discount



Thank you for your service


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Dark VW Trunks are now a thing of the past.
Due to VW poor trunk housing placement and weak incandescent bulbs, the Volkswagen has become known for their dark trunks. 









Introducing a solution:
deAutoLED.com Universal Trunk LED Strip 









Universal Trunk Strip (fits all cars):
http://deAutoKey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Trunk Strip DIY(Can be used as a guide for any trunk):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6985613-deAutoKey-LED-Bulbs-Review-DIY-MK7-GTI
Video of trunk strip: 













A. 48 Bright Crisp White or Red LEDs on a flexible strip that has a hard resin coating that is resistant to shock and damage. This is the perfect length and will fit diagonally or horizontally on any trunk.
B. Strong 3M automotive foam tape adheres to plastic or metal in your trunk without ruining the surface.
C. 3 adapters: Bayonet, festoon and wedge. This allows you to use your trunk LED strip in any car.
D. Heavy duty velcro can be used on any type of trunk carpet. 
E. Long Stealthy wire allows you to easily hide and install anywhere in your trunk.

This trunk strip will leave you with no dark spots as it evenly lights your entire trunk so you will always be able to find what you need:









This also comes in red which gives a cool unique look while having night vision properties:









Error Free | Plug & Play Installation | Lifetime Warranty | Ships Free within the US!
Email us at any time with questions: [email protected]


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:

NEW - COLOR CHANGING LED TRUNK STRIP!

INTRODUCTORY PRICE:
http://deautokey.com/product/multi-color-48-led-trunk-strip-with-remote-control




Youtube video:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

FTI, the links you have to the interior kits are broken.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SteveCJr said:


> FTI, the links you have to the interior kits are broken.


They had to be renamed - all kits can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/category/leds-for-audi


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Interior FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-mk1-tt-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

*License Plate FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models

*Trunk Strip FOR THE MK1 TT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

And we can modify any kit with red, blue or white LEDs at not extra cost:









Bright trunk LED is also included:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kobaltblauAR said:


> Finally got around to installing my PH24WY bulbs that I purchased around Thanksgiving...
> 
> Thanks for the great product!



Pickup a set of these BRIGHT BRIGHT Front turns for yourself!

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW!!!!
Color changing footwells for your Audi! Choose either 2 or 4 models, allows you to choose from over 15 colors - fade/strobe - all plug and play replacement of your OEM bulbs, no unsightly wires!

LISTING:
http://deautokey.com/product/remote-control-color-changing-footwell-leds-fits-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a video of the phy24w:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

all turn signals:
http://deautokey.com/category/exterior-lighting-front-turn-leds

find your turn signal by year/make/model:
deautokey.com/bulb-guide


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our interior LED kit works with no issues! clean white and bright!
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-mk1-tt-full-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

Don't get stuck with LEDs that don't work correctly.

Ours:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Plug and Play [No coding required] 
-Lifetime Warranty


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing customer feedback and photos!

All of our LEDs guaranteed to work in your Audi and look good!
-No errors
-No flickering
-Plug & Play
-Clean white - no yellow or blue tinting
-These shut off completely - no ghosting/dimly on when car is off!
-These Fade IN/OUT Like OEM - no harsh on/off
-These simply work with no problems!

Use the "Shop LEDs/HIDs by car model" on top of our site header to quickly find your car's interior LED kit:
www.deAutoLED.com



oneredgti said:


> GREAT SERVICE,Fast shipping....
> 
> here is some picture of the STOCK VS DeAUTOkey LEDS.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Products ship next day with a tracking # from the US!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Turn Signals:*
We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
New Amber or White PWY24W Front Turn Siganls Error Free Bright Fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*H16/PSY24W*
Front Turn Signals H16 PSY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*PH24WY*
New Front Turn Signals PHY24W Error Free fits: Most Audi Models | deAutoKey

*bau15s:*
NEW Rear Turn Signal OSRAM 3 Tower LED Bulb Fits: Volkswagen 08 Touareg | deAutoKey


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insanely bright error free 194/921 Reverse LEDs:
194/921 Error Free Bright Reverse LED Fits:Audi A3/S3/RS3/SQ5/Q5 + Many More | deAutoKey


These work error free in ALL Audi Models EXCEPT the Q7 (we are working on a the Q7 but for now every other Audi Model with a 194/921 Reverse can enjoy this model with a 100% plug and play error free operation) - if you are not sure of your bulb please look up your bulb model here:
Bulb/LED Guide & Help | deAutoKey


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up your 4pc tool kit to help with your install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break
-only the essentials that are the best for removing bulbs and trim from your car


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sales going on now, check out www.deAutoLED.com banner for latest deals!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Footwell LEDs for your Audi - see which style you need here:
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models

CHOOSE FROM BRIGHT WHITE /RED OR BLUE!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright reverse LEDs must have.
(for models with 921 Bulbs)
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See why our interior LEDs are so popular!
-Fade in/out like OEM
-Clean white color temp
-WON’T stay dimly lit when your car is off
-No spotting with our lighting
-Our product has Frustration free packaging – every LED comes in an anti-static bag that is easy to open. 
-All interior LEDs are labeled for each location (we don’t simply toss the same looking LEDs in a bag and make you figure it out). Our LEDs look different for each area of your car.

www.deAutoLED.com

-Choose from red white or blue footwells
Red is one of our most popular footwell colors for good reason:
Red has great night vision properties and many studies show that it reduces anxiety and stress.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

